# Opus Woodwinds _vs_ Synchron Woodwinds — Super Shootout Ultimate Battle



## Soundbed (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh my goodness who will win?

Kidding.

But Opus sounds "much" better imho after the "fix" from another thread.



After my last video showing some abrupt Opus crossfade transitions between dynamic layers, this video demonstrates the "fix" to Opus and goes on to show (casually) some various legato from:

East West Hollywood Orchestra Opus Diamond
Vienna (VSL) Synchron Woodwinds
some Infinite Woodwinds from Aaron Venture
Audio Imperia SOLO
a bit of 8Dio Claire Lyrical Legato
and a little Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (CSW), plus 
the high range of the Popelka Bassoon from Embertone
Native Instruments (NI) Symphony Series Oboe

... before I needed to go get pizza for everyone in my house!

I bought everything here with my own money, no sponsorship, no NFRs, all my own experiences and opinions. I'll try to come back and do a couple of these products more but the main value is in the "beginning" of the video where I'm trying to show the Opus "workaround" and compare / contrast it to some of the Synchron Woodwinds.

If interested, see my other Synchron Woodwinds playthrough videos (I have two that are "no talking" first playthroughs featuring only Synchron Woodwinds). Also search my channel for a more complete Angry Woodwinds demo, a long 8Dio Claire Woodwinds walkthrough, an AI SOLO demo video, CSW versus Synchron (which I forgot I even uploaded (?!) and more, lol!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Geomir (Jan 3, 2022)

I would like to thank you for this video. It is very helpful, and I have watched it many times. And I am not even talking about the great fix. For me its main value is the fact that it's maybe the only video available that offers a walkthrough (with many examples) of the legato sound of the solo woodwinds. Exactly as I want it. Exposed, out of the box. I was searching for something like this since OPUS was released.

I own only EWHO Gold, so I know already that the Strings, Brass and Percussion are very good. Now it seems that the woodwinds are really improved (even if they still have their small flaws), and I am closer than ever to pull the trigger for OPUS for $250 and use it as my main "epic" bread-and-butter orchestral library (including the woodwinds).

Congratulations also for the big no-talking Synchron Woodwinds and all your woodwinds comparison videos. Really helpful, all of them. Can cover most needs and budgets. But instead of just thanking you, I also subscribed to your YT channel with both my personal and music accounts.  

P.S. Since you like to research and analyze things, do you have any idea about the default reverb (Cal Hall) used in OPUS? As far as I know it's taken from Spaces, but I would like to know specifically the real hall that they visited to record the IRs.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

Geomir said:


> I would like to thank you for this video. It is very helpful, and I have watched it many times. And I am not even talking about the great fix. For me its main value is the fact that it's maybe the only video available that offers a walkthrough (with many examples) of the legato sound of the solo woodwinds. Exactly as I want it. Exposed, out of the box. I was searching for something like this since OPUS was released.
> 
> I own only EWHO Gold, so I know already that the Strings, Brass and Percussion are very good. Now it seems that the woodwinds are really improved (even if they still have their small flaws), and I am closer than ever to pull the trigger for OPUS for $250 and use it as my main "epic" bread-and-butter orchestral library (including the woodwinds).
> 
> ...


Thank you, so much! I’m glad they are a little helpful! (I know how difficult it is to try making decisions based on some demos.)

I do not have much information on that hall, sorry. Here is a Spaces manual if it helps (?)



http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/docs/EW-Spaces-II-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## Karmand (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes, thanks. I'm going to start experimenting with this soon, have not had time to explore since before Christmas. Cheers! Say hi to MN for me.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Yes, thanks. I'm going to start experimenting with this soon, have not had time to explore since before Christmas. Cheers! Say hi to MN for me.


It’s pretty chilly here tonight.


----------

